# Bizarre coffee experience in Brighton...



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I was in Brighton for the day on Saturday. We went into an independent coffee shop and, since it was a hot day, my girlfriend ordered a cold Flat White.

When it came, it was horribly sweet. She complained, saying she didn't want any sugar in her coffee.

They told her, rather indignantly, there was no sugar in it. Only ice cream. And blended avocado.

And they looked at us as if we were stupid for not expecting avocado in our coffee.

Tossers.

Oh, and they serve coffee in sawn-off milk bottles and kilner jars.

They made London hipster coffee shops look down to earth.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Avocado!!

Should have asked for bacon in it, that would have puzzled them!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What did you expect - it was Brighton after all


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

mmmm bacon and avocado. drooool...but anyway, that is fairly strange as a standard offering in a shop. Man am I behind the times


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Avocado!!
> 
> Should have asked for bacon in it, that would have puzzled them!


I'm a vegetarian


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ridiculous.

Also ice cream in a cold flat white? Sounds like an affogato to me!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

RoloD said:


> I'm a vegetarian


Yeah i dont think they would have actually produced a bacon shot!

Sounds like its some new wave coffee bar thats trying to be different, being in brighton i imagine they have to do something different to appeal to the odd bods that live there!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

funinacup said:


> Also ice cream in a cold flat white? Sounds like an affogato to me!


Well, if I had wanted an affogato, I would have asked for an affogato.

And if I felt like I wanted avocado in my coffee, I would have lain down until the feeling passed.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Name and shame?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Name and shame?


http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/locations/myhotel-jubilee-street-brighton/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldnt class them as an independent coffee shop!


----------



## pumpkineater23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mr Wolf is my favorite in Brighton.. as far as I know they've not slipped anything weird into the coffee. It's where I buy my beans too.

http://www.mrwolfe.co.uk/filter/15-Montpelier-Place-%253A-Brighton-%253A-BN1-3BF


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I usually head for Coffee @ No.33 when in Brighton, right near the station too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In contrast I had an utterly normal coffee experience in Small Batch (an espresso and two syphons) although I'm now beginning to wonder; it was a hot day and I was excited to be in Brighton.


----------

